# Aftermarket Kayak Fishing Seat



## sethro (Sep 1, 2013)

It certainly felt like I had reached the end of the internet when trying to find a fishing seat that fit an Ascend D10T, eliminated wet okole, supported the back, was still being sold, and didn't cost $399 on sale.

I ordered the seat below from a company called Kaku Kayak. The price tag is hard to beat for what you get but time will tell. This thing is very stout and the fabric material appears extremely durable. They call it the Wahoo Kayak Chair. Hope this helps if you're in a similar situation!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sethro said:


> It certainly felt like I had reached the end of the internet when trying to find a fishing seat that fit an Ascend D10T, eliminated wet okole, supported the back, was still being sold, and didn't cost $399 on sale.
> 
> I ordered the seat below from a company called Kaku Kayak. The price tag is hard to beat for what you get but time will tell. This thing is very stout and the fabric material appears extremely durable. They call it the Wahoo Kayak Chair. Hope this helps if you're in a similar situation!


Does that tie down to your yak? Cost?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Does that tie down to your yak? Cost?


$100 out of stock.


What's that half a rectangle metal frame around the front? Some kind of sun shade canopy frame?


----------



## sethro (Sep 1, 2013)

@Snakecharmer, the seat came with brackets to mount on the floor. I am thinking about using straps instead but not fully convinced that is ideal. 

@Lewzer, definitely welded at those areas on the frame. I need to wrap the bottom framing in something or scuffing is sure to occur.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sethro said:


> @Snakecharmer, the seat came with brackets to mount on the floor. I am thinking about using straps instead but not fully convinced that is ideal.
> 
> @Lewzer, definitely welded at those areas on the frame. I need to wrap the bottom framing in something or scuffing is sure to occur.


You may be able to use some "Pad Eyes Fasteners" and run nylon straps with cinches to fasten.

You may want to look at "pipe insulation foam" that keeps cold water pipes from sweating. It comes pre-slit and cuts easily with a pocket knife.

Welcome to OGF by the way!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> $100 out of stock.
> 
> 
> What's that half a rectangle metal frame around the front? Some kind of sun shade canopy frame?





sethro said:


> @Snakecharmer, the seat came with brackets to mount on the floor. I am thinking about using straps instead but not fully convinced that is ideal.
> 
> @Lewzer, definitely welded at those areas on the frame. I need to wrap the bottom framing in something or scuffing is sure to occur.


I think the black metal tubing in the front of the kayak may be a device to make it easier to stand up in the yak. Just a guess..


----------



## sethro (Sep 1, 2013)

That is my DIY Casting Bar. I have some bad sea legs boys!! Ha ha ha


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think the black metal tubing in the front of the kayak may be a device to make it easier to stand up in the yak. Just a guess..


Ohh. I see. I have sit inside kayaks and would never standup on them. No wonder I did know that.


----------

